# Suche Coolpad für 17,3 Zoll Laptop



## Jakul (8. Juni 2010)

*Suche Coolpad für 17,3 Zoll Laptop*

Kennt irgendwer ein zuverlässiges, gutkühlendes Coolpad? Es sollte den Laptop nicht rutschen lassen. Preis ist mir egal, jedoch nur um die Möglichekeiten, die es gibt, alle in Betracht ziehen zu können.  mfg


----------



## poiu (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Suche Coolpad für 17,3 Zoll Laptop*

sieh dr mal die von NotePal ErgoStand - Cooler Master an zB das NotePal ErgoStand das und viele andere wie das Lian Li 17 findest du hier

*EDIT* das ErgoStand  scheint bei uns noch nicht lieferbar zu sein!


----------

